# Tools found in my new (old) machinists chest



## GreatOldOne (Jun 21, 2021)

I found these in the tool chest I bought a couple of weeks ago…




Some I believe are apprentice pieces, others purchased by Mr Thurlow during his career, and some he may have ’forgotten’ to return to stores 





the center finder and what I believe is a depth gauge are obviously scratch made - as is the 1/8th inch parallel





Then there’s this imperial  radius gauge - in increments of 100th of an inch… I’m not sure as the markings are a bit worn and don’t seem to follow a pattern - the largest says 4 1/2, but the next is 45. The first is definitely not 4 1/2”, but the second is probably 450 thou… I dunno. I’m metric. 






There was also a set of BSF 7/16 taps



And the reamers you can see in the first pics. I think that apart from one straight one, the others are tapered pin reamers. The second to largest states it’s a no 4. The smallest is a 0. The others are impossible to read. How would I identify these mystery reamers?

Finally there where these:




some sort of starrett adjustable square (no. Unknown), a starrett fishtale, and another fishtail with and adjustable depth gauge thing. I can’t make out the maker, but it was born in Boston Massachusetts.




can anyone identify it?

cheers

Jason.


----------



## francist (Jun 21, 2021)

Wow, those are some nice looking tools. I have to chuckle a little about the radius gauge — “Slip In”, No 220. Is that the UK equivalent of “Snap On” ?   The centre finder (the question mark shaped thing?) is especially elegant though, I’ve never seen one designed like that. Very nice stuff.

-frank


----------



## extropic (Jun 21, 2021)

Here you go: John Wyke & Co.





__





						US284702A - Screw-cutting gage  - Google Patents
					





					patents.google.com
				




The Patent date is Sept 11 1883 on that threading gage.
I can't assume that all those tools were found in the condition pictured. That would be a type of miracle.
Please describe what processes you used to clean them up.
All look very good and don't seem damaged by your cleaning method(s).


----------



## machPete99 (Jun 21, 2021)

That is one clever center finder; had not seen that design!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 21, 2021)

Some of the measurements that seem "disconnected" from the real world may well be in reference to specific parts as defined by a drawing. Then there is the possibility of threads being Whitworth versus Unified Standard. (55* vs 60*) The date, 1959, implies an apprenticeship to very old standards that existed then but haven't been seen in years.


----------



## GreatOldOne (Jun 22, 2021)

extropic said:


> Here you go: John Wyke & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To clean them, I used some methylated spirit - meths to us Brits, denatured alcohol to our American cousins I believe. That got most of the grime off. Then the items that had corrosion  got a dunk in some evaporust. Then everything got a light buff on a worn wire wheel. Finally everything was rubbed down with some light machine oil to give it a coating… I keep meaning to get some spray on anti-rust like Balistol or similar, but keep forgetting.


----------



## GreatOldOne (Jun 22, 2021)

francist said:


> Wow, those are some nice looking tools. I have to chuckle a little about the radius gauge — “Slip In”, No 220. Is that the UK equivalent of “Snap On” ?   The centre finder (the question mark shaped thing?) is especially elegant though, I’ve never seen one designed like that. Very nice stuff.
> 
> -frank


Yeah, I had a bit of a chuckle at that one. I’m sure it was the cause of many a smutty joke in the workshop at the time.  

Googling the name of the company brings up nothing but images of similar tools - 2-20 like this one, and then a 4-20 that seems to be more prevalent. I wonder if it was more of a trade mark rather than a company name.


----------



## redbike (Jul 22, 2021)

machPete99 said:


> That is one clever center finder; had not seen that design!


I seem to recall making one of those as an apprentice. I dont know what happened to it so perhaps it didnt turn out as well as it should have but that does look familiar


----------

